# This is a Quilt!!



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm sure everyone knows that Betsy (our Kindle Accessories Board Moderator) is a Quilter;
her name after all is "Betsy the Quilter".

But did you know that her avatar is a picture of a quilt that she did? All this time, I thought it was a photo taken of her porch in winter, but I went to her website http://www.betsytruedesigns.com/ (check it out, her quilts are really creative) and saw that it is actually a quilt!!!

I was so impressed, I just had to post it here.
(Hope you don't mind, Betsy, it's just so amazing!)


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

WOW Betsy!  That's amazing!


----------



## Trilby (Jul 26, 2009)

All this time, I thought it was an actual picture! lol Very nice!


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

Oh that is a skill I would like to have
very nice
sylvia


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Aw, y'all are making me blush!

A lot of people don't realize Winter Chair is a quilt.  I sold that one off the wall of the Houston Quilt Festival to the Festival organizer.  I sent it out into the world and it never came back again.... 

I was honored that Jeff chose me to make a gift for his wife.

Everyone should make a quilt!  It's so much fun.  I'm working on something more traditional, by hand, when I feel like a little bit of handwork.  I'll post here at some point!

Anyone else got a quilt to post?

Betsy


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the summer  off of work so hopefully I get back into it. I was never as good as you but enjoy it none the less. besides they claim i am mistreating my 2nd born as 1st one got a quilt and not 2nd...
sylvia


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I'm sure everyone knows that Betsy (our Kindle Accessories Board Moderator) is a Quilter;
> her name after all is "Betsy the Quilter".
> 
> But did you know that her avatar is a picture of a quilt that she did? All this time, I thought it was a photo taken of her porch in winter, but I went to her website http://www.betsytruedesigns.com/ (check it out, her quilts are really creative) and saw that it is actually a quilt!!!
> ...


nice


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Cheerio!

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

wow I always thought it was a picture too -- and envied you your porch lol  now I just have to envy your talent again -- more patience than I have - I'll stick to knitting socks


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

Wowee! En-chant-ment!  

I have always admired those who have special talents in the various arts. And your website is beautiful too Betsy!

Best Wishes!


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

Great design.  You are so creative!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, y'all, it's actually my friends' porch in Colorado.  We were visiting and it snowed while we were there, I took the picture and knew I had to make a quilt out of it.  Have to put a spring image up now....I'll have to look through my stuff.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I've been a member of these boards for a long time. (Proudly, member #153) 
So, I know that Betsy's avatars are her quilts. Having said that, *Betsy never ceases to amaze me.* She truly has a gift. What is so WONDERFUL about what she does... her work will be handed down for generations. I think it is so cool to have something that is decades and decades old; which has been hand crafted and handed down throughout the years. I have some crochet doilies that I treasure!!

I think Betsy should teach us all how to quilt; right here on these boards.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We could have a quilting club... 

Betsy


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

Wow. Betsy. You are amazing. Great work.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We could have a quilting club...
> 
> Betsy


*
SIGN UP FOR BETSY'S QUILTING CLUB HERE:*
1. sjc


----------



## sheltiemom (Dec 28, 2008)

I'll join, too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I love Betsy's quilts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've been thinking about how to do this....if you're really interested...

I think what we can do, I've been planning a series of "Learn to Quilt" patterns.
_Learn to Hand Piece
Learn to Hand Applique
Learn to Machine Piece
Learn to Machine Applique_
etc.

I could use some beta testers for the patterns (which means anyone who participated would get them for free, plus have me here as a teacher/resource for questions). These could be the foundation for the club. Y'all have to let me know whether you want to learn by hand or by machine. We'd start with either _Learn to Hand Piece_ or _Learn to Machine Piece.
_
I'd have to have at least three folk, my usual minimum for a class...  Starting date (to give me time to finalize the patterns for primetime) May 1st? And probably it should be hosted elsewhere....maybe a Google or Yahoo group....since it's related to my business and is definitely NOT Kindle related  (Although maybe I could do Kindle versions...hmmmm....they'd have to be viewed on Kindle for PC or Kindle for Mac, or Kindle for iPad though, because of the pictures...hmmm. Have to think about that...but I digress.)

Thoughts?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I love Betsy's quilts.


Thanks!!!!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Count me in.

Betsy, I like your brainstorming post, I think it would be fun to learn different techniques and would be great if we could get the instructions via our Kindle for PC apps (or any other "Kindle" way you think would work).
I have the Kindle for PC app but so far have not used it (just have it in case something happened and could not use my Kindles).

Looking forward to hearing more about this neat idea.

edited for spelling.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oooooo!  What a great idea.  And perfect timing for me too, since making a quilt is My Big Project for this year.  (Well, one of them.)  Looking forward to hearing details when you decide, Betsy.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

At first I was sort of joking; but now that Betsy mentioned it...
It sounds so fun. However, that is a huge undertaking and Betsy is a busy gal. I'd feel as though I were putting her out. She is a skilled artist who should be compensated for any instruction...However, that being said...

*Hey Betsy:* Have you ever thought of writing a quilting book? Step by step...different techniques...etc...I'm sure it would do well. You could even do a section on textiles and showcase your work in photos.

Quilting
Materials needed
Selecting Fabrics
How To
Beginner
Advanced
Intermediate
Stitch Guide
Terminology
Techniques
Variations
Designs
Customizing
Equipment
Q&A
Troubleshooting
Tips

*OK...I think you get the idea*...EVEN if you don't get it "published", published...some of us on the boards; I'm sure, would buy It. I know that I would. Just an idea; I'll pipe down now...lol.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I've thought of writing a book and have an outline.  I'm actually writing a book on quilting (slowly) that's quite not so encompassing, just one topic, more on that later as it starts to come together. 

Yes, normally I charge big bucks for lessons  but I really do think there's a niche for patterns that teach basically one broad topic of quilting each as I discussed below and it's been on my to-do list to write them. Doing an online class would kick start that and give me some beta testers for the patterns, which is essential. So that's a win-win situation for me and for y'all (I hope for y'all ).

So I'm game given the constraints below that we can get 3-4 people to commit and don't have to start until May 1 to give me time to pull it together and y'all let me know if you want to do it by hand or by machine.

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd love to do this! May I be included?  We lived in Lancaster County, PA for 6 years and I saw so many beautiful quilts. There were so many stores you could buy supplies and material. Where I live now( SW, PA) the stores are few that carry craft or quilting materials. Thank goodness for the internet because you can purchase supplies at numerous sources. I bought quite a few quilting books but didn't get time to start anything except a small pillow. I also did some applique with my sewing machine, I made some country placemates for my MIL they turned out nice. I have alot of "home time" and would love to learn to quilt, by hand or machine, or both!
  Brenda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I would be willing to do it, but if I am going to commit, I need people to commit also, at least 3 or 4 people and no more than 5 or 6.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, I have always wanted to learn to quilt (I have been sewing since I was in Jr. High School) and made all my clothes for years.  I think that I would like to learn by machine as I could accomplish more after work (I have to work full time).  May 1st is OK with me (I am taking a 3-4 day school trip with GD Music Dept to Disneyland, going as a chaperon, about the 18th but think I can keep up with any lessons needed). 

Consider me committed!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I may be committed, too, for doing this, LOL!  No seriously, my payback is to get beta testing for my patterns which I hope to become rich off of, LOL!

So committed:
BKay

kdawna, are you committed?
sjc, are you committed?


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy, rest assured I have no interest.  

Seriously. . . I love your quilts, but I would not have survived in the 1800's when a well bred lady was expected to sew and be content with doing 'hand work'. . . . .some day, though, I may commission something from you. . . . .something musical. . . . . . .


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Betsy, yes I am committed to do this! 
  kdawna(Brenda)


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I love Betsy's Quilt's too


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I began my first quilt last year and have officially completed 5 now.  I love quilting but mine are very simple patterns.  I would love to be a part of these quilting lessons if you have an open slot.

Mala


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Current club list/preference:
BKay machine
Brenda hand/machine or both

sjc, are you committed? 

Mala, tell me more about the quilts you have done!  That's very cool that you've done five.  (These will also be very simple since they will be at the beginning level.)

I'll start working on the lessons/pattern with a May 1 date...

Betsy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Betsy I am in awe of your talent! What beautiful works of art you've created, love your website too!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I forgot to tell you I am mostly interested in machine stuff.

My first was a lap quilt in a churn dash pattern.









Then I moved to this one (I hated working with the rick rack, next time I will glue it down then sew it)









Next up:









Finally, a dodgeball and another one I can't remember the name to. I will have to take a pic of those two. The pattern was like a square with a rectangle on the side and bottom with a smaller square joining the rectangles. Hope that makes sense.

I always wanted to try but was afraid to do it and once I got started I found I really liked it. I have since bought an embroidery machine to add the names and dates on there.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy, I'd love to be in on this but it sounds like you already have your quota of "students".  But I'd be willing to commit...  so if it turns out that you don't have enough after all, please count me in!  

(And if not, no worries...  I guess I can find out where you teach locally and take an in-person class.  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nope, you're good!  I'll add you.  Machine piecing or hand piecing?

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Current club list/preference:
BKay machine
Brenda hand/machine or both
Susan hand/machine or both

sjc, are you committed? 

Mala, are you sure you want to be part of the group?  It's ok if you do, but you look like you already know what I'll be teaching in this first group!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hand or machine?  Either/both!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I will pass on the basic piecing but I would like to do the machine applique if you do that one.  I haven't done any of that and seem to like that style.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reyn,

We will talk about a "Learn to Machine Applique" pattern for the quilting club....<making a note to self>. Do you have pics of any quilts you have done?

Thanks to everyone for their kind words about my quilts, and Ann, we'll have to talk more about a quilt for you!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, it looks like we've got enough for me to get good feedback on the patterns and to make it fun for sharing.  I can manage a couple more, so if you're interested, let me know.  Looks like it'll be machine piecing, beginning May 1st to give me time to turn my class notes into a pattern (and possibly Kindlize it, though that might come later).  I'll set up a group where I can post files and where we can share pics in progress.  Anyone have a preference whether it's a Yahoo or Google group?  (If you've already got a gmail address, a Google group will be easy; if you've already got a Yahoo ID, that will be easy.  I have both.)

Current club list/preference:
BKay machine
Brenda hand/machine or both
Susan hand/machine or both

sjc, are you in? 

Mala, It's ok if you join us, but you look like you already know what I'll be teaching!

Reyn, we'll talk about the Learn to Machine Applique for sure!

Betsy


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Betsy,  My username is Reyn but my first name is Mala.  I posted pics to 3 quilts a couple of posts earlier.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Reyn said:


> Betsy, My username is Reyn but my first name is Mala. I posted pics to 3 quilts a couple of posts earlier.


Duh, I was still asleep this morning when I was posting! Sorry! 

So, we'll talk about machine applique soon!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> sjc, are you committed? Grin


My husband and kids sure think I need to be...

I would love to: Now...having said that (Eeewww...I sound like Simon Cowell); I have to let you know up front that I am also committed to:
May 1st My Godchild's First Holy Communion
May 2nd My SON's College Graduation (Thank you God!!)
My Anniversary Cruise May 29 - June 6th

IF you think I can work it around that: I am in...I just don't want to be the one to hold up the process. Hand or machine is fine with me...so let the others decide. Betsy; If you think I can finagle my schedule around the above; We're golden, if not...I graciously offer my spot to another lucky candidate. Of course, it will depend on the length and time of the class. So, be honest; (I won't be offended) and let me know if you think it will be sink or swim for me. I'm in; only if I won't be holding the others back any...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds good to me! One of the advantages of having an online class is a lot more flexibility.

OK, I'm declaring the class full. This is great for me, it gets me off my duff and lets me beta test both my patterns and having an online class, so y'all get free instruction and I get guinea pigs! 

The topic is beginning Machine Piecing. Here are my guinea pigs students.
BKay
Brenda
Susan
sjc

May 1 we'll start the actual class, I'll get y'all a supply list by April 1, no joke  I'll need email addresses for everyone--PM me.

Do we want to do this on Google or Yahoo groups? Any preference? We can't do it here on KB; I need to have a closed environment and a place where I can share files and y'all can share your pics including mistakes.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

It doesn't matter to me...Google/Yahoo...I'm easy...let the others decide.  I will bring my laptop on my vacation...but I obviously won't be bringing my sewing machine...maybe a needle and some thread; definitely my Kindle. 

I feel like I'm stealing...I know how VALUABLE these lessons and your time are.  You my friend are one GENEROUS and gutsy (soon to be patient) lady.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I know how valuable my time is for in-person lessons in a classroom or private setting...we'll find out if I'm worth anything online.  That's what I get out of it.  Y'all are paving the way for me to become fabulously wealthy teaching others online, LOL!

Since we're going to working by machine, you may not have much to do on vacation, but it will be easy enough to catch up when you get back.  We'll hang out together in the group till everyone gets to the end of the pattern's scope.

Bear in mind, I'm not talking about having a full bed quilt done; simply learning the process of doing a simple pattern, and how to go on from there. the rest is up to you at that point!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Bear in mind, I'm not talking about having a full bed quilt done


...Faints from sheer fright.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Believe me, I have the same reaction.  In case you haven't noticed, art quilts are fairly small.  There's a reason I'm an art quilter.


Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am excited though.  I can't wait.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Believe me, I have the same reaction. In case you haven't noticed, art quilts are fairly small. There's a reason I'm an art quilter.


Ha! But you have cool wavy lines and free-form designs and stuff. I think I could handle something big if it was all straight lines. It's that creative free-form part that would scare me, and I wish you could teach how to do art quilts!

But I feel very lucky to have the opportunity to learn the proper technique from a pro. Looking forward to the class!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi all, I have been at the AZ RenFair all day and haven't been on the boards until now.  I am very excited to hear that we will be doing the "class" but am also a bit nervous about it as well.  I have a Yahoo account but don't use it very much and not sure how this will work so will need a bit of instruction for that as well.  Betsy, you are a brave lady!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This is going to be fun!  If you all don't have fun, I'm doing something wrong as a teacher.

Based on what y'all have told me, I'm setting up a Yahoo group, I think.  If you don't have a Yahoo id, you'll be stepped through getting one when you get the invitation via email.  I have susan, sjc and kdawna's email.  B-Kay, I'll need yours!  I'm going to send out invitations today and I'd like to send them all at once.

If you haven't been a member of a yahoo group before, we will have an email address to send comments to that will then go out to the group, OR you can read all of the messages online, as we do here.  Or both. 

You will need to be able to take pictures and post them so I can see your progress, so if you have problems with that let me know.

We'll be moving discussions over to the Yahoo group (although we can certainly post photos of our completed project here to celebrate!!!

I'll be sending out information on supplies and sewing machines by Apr 1 so that you have a month to get stuff together. (And for those of you who are like me, that will mean you're out shopping Apr 30.

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Are any of the group left handed besides me?

  Brenda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I've taught left handed folks, but it doesn't make as much difference if sewing by machine as the machines can only be used one way.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Kdawna, I am left handed too, but I don't think my machine minds or holds it against me. 

Betsy, I just PM'd you.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> But I feel very lucky to have the opportunity to learn the proper technique from a pro. Looking forward to the class!


Ditto; I feel like I won a lottery.


> Are any of the group left handed besides me?


I'm left brained...so you should be fine

Betsy...I promise to be good...no class clowns for such serious and professional, upscale instruction. I'll get it all out of my system by then


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Betsy...I promise to be good...no class clowns for such serious and professional, upscale instruction. I'll get it all out of my system by then


I promise no such thing. 

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I promise no such thing. Grin


Good...I was beginning to sweat. I thought I would have to quilt underarm sweat pads.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I've sent everyone an invitation to the Yahoo Group kbquiltclub.  Let me know if you don't get it.


sjc, your email bounced saying "doesn't accept invitations."

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wonderful...here I start already.  I'll check in the junk folder when I get home from work and see if it threw it in there.  I'll keep you posted.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Betsy, I think I successfully joined the group but will have to wait until I get home to download the pictures, (they frown on us doing so here at work).  Brenda (Bkay)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, there aren't any pictures yet!  Just a welcome message.  And we can start chatting there or keep doing it here until the actual class starts.  But when I upload the supply list in a week or so, I'll upload it to the Yahoo group.

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok thanks, our system at work blocks a lot of pictures and we just get the box with the red x in it and what I saw when I checked the message was 3 of those boxes with what looked like downloadable information.  Will check it out at home to see just what that is.  Chatting where ever you want is fine with me.  I'm really looking forward to this and can hardly wait to get started.  I love your new Avatar.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yahoo has html and graphics in the messages but it's only things like a header or something particular to Yahoo.  I think you can request that the messages come in plain text if you want.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy:  I checked my email...nothing from kboards.  I know they come through because your last one about keeping the class on a small scope came through.

I went to Yahoo Groups and typed in kbquiltclub and it showed no matches in Yahoo Groups.

So now what?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It wouldn't be from KindleBoards, it would be from yahoo groups.  And I made it a private group as I didn't want people stumbling onto it and asking to join..  I'll go back and make it a public group just for the next day or so until you can join, and PM you the link.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy...NO don't go public; I think it worked.  Check 1st...I think I'm in.  Your try this link worked...I think.  See if you see me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Betsy...NO don't go public; I think it worked. Check 1st...I think I'm in. Your try this link worked...I think. See if you see me.


I had to make it public (with approval) to make it possible for you to get a link to click on. I approved your membership, so you should be good. Now I'll take it off public, but the link I sent should still work. You may want to bookmark it.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan's the only one left now...Susan, did you get a chance to sign up?  (No rush...and I know you're more active in the evening.)

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I already bookmarked it the second it let me connect.
All ready teach...good to go.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Just signed on!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ok...so that's all of us.  Hey teach...we're ready.  
Sits at the front of the classroom ramrod straight with her hands folded waiting for instruction


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc, you've got a month, you might as well start folding paper airplanes...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

no spitballs

Professor Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan just yanked on my pigtail from behind and I saw her eat paste.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's good for both of you.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh boy, I was always the "Goody Two Shoes" in school and I can see that I need to let my hair down a bit in this class.  Looking forward to all the fun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

BKay
You can be teacher's pet.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I would love to be Professor Betsy's teachers pet, I am also looking forward to having a lot of fun with you ladies, hopefully I can keep up with your shenanigans. lol


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> shenanigans


not me.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

who, me?? <attempts to look angelic> 

(Do you suppose paste comes in chocolate flavor nowadays?)


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> (Do you suppose paste comes in chocolate flavor nowadays?)


If it did; I'd eat it by the gallon!!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

http://www.ehow.co.uk/how_5907_make-envelope-stamp.html

Here you are ladies, how to make your own flavored glue!
BrendaJeanne


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh, cool!  All jokes aside, DD has been making cards for people and then envelopes to match out of construction paper, and was disappointed that she couldn't close them properly.  This is just the thing!  Thanks!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Gee this is going to be great, not only will we learn how to quilt but also learn to make flavored paste!  I bet there will be more instructional things coming our way.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You need glue to make glue...why not just use the Elmer's in the 1st place?  
I just whip out a glue stick...on sale every August for school season...I usually can get them 4 for a dollar.  They last the whole year...then I buy more the following school season.l


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Susan's DD is probably like most kids and likes to lick the envelopes. (yuck)  Just using a glue stick takes the fun out of it for them.  just sayin...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That is nice she like to make her own cards and envelopes Susan.  I know my younger three all use the glue sticks, but I prefer good old white Elmers for some projects. The glue sticks don't seem to hold as well. Of course we've made alot of messes with applying too much Elmers and then had to wait "forever" for it to dry! It's kind of fun to pick off your fingers.
  Brenda Jeanne


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Susan's DD is probably like most kids and likes to lick the envelopes. (yuck)


_Shudder_....That is a nasty old paper cut waiting to happen; on the tongue, no less...Yikes!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess that didn't make much sense.... she _does_ use a glue stick to put together most of the envelope, but what she wanted was a way to have adhesive on the last flap that someone could moisten and then stick shut without using additional glue. So, a paint-on adhesive that dries and then becomes reactivated with moisture, just like "real" envelopes. I'm not exactly sure why this was important. The mind of a seven-year-old can be a total mystery.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Seven:  Treasure every second!!  20 and 22 next month; I could cry.  My daughter's favorite at that age was similar...construction paper crayons, scissors, sparkle glue, stickers...etc.  My son...Legos, legos and more legos.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> Seven: Treasure every second!!


I try to remind myself of that in moments of Extreme Attitude.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Does Betsy realize she's dealing with a Kindergartener here?    She sounds very advanced for this feeble mind...I hope I can keep up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you talking about the response I made to Brenda Jeanne's question?  Don't worry, all will be made clear, I was answering specific questions.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Are you talking about the response I made to Brenda Jeanne's question?


Nope. Just about me in general...lol. You are in for a treat


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

sjc, would you tell us your first name?  I'll let you borrow a couple of my kids .... just kidding. We started over after raising 4 kids, and adopted three more! My grandaughter is here alot too. 
Brenda Jeanne


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> sjc, would you tell us your first name? I'll let you borrow a couple of my kids .... just kidding. We started over after raising 4 kids, and adopted three more! My grandaughter is here alot too.
> Brenda Jeanne


Awwww...& I'll take them. My kids complain that I still treat them like they are little. I tell them that in my mind, my heart and at 3 a.m. you still are. Brenda, I admire you for going a second round.

My name is: Now deleted...lol. Susan made me paranoid...lol.

My hobbies (obviously reading) these boards, Scrabble, crochet, stained glass, cooking, cake decorating (sometimes) and the BEACH/boating...love the beach and reading on the beach. The only thing downloaded besides books in my kindle is Ocean Waves;_ so in the winter, I can pretend it is summer. _


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

You make me laugh Sally! The younger two of our grown kids still call us many times a day. My daughter is 27 and is divorced and has a three yr old. She just finished LPN school Friday, I am thrilled (I used to work out of the house) She can just leave my house and will call me either on the way home, or as soon as she gets home, because she forgets to tell me something. Our 25 yr old son is single, and is a Pharmacist. He works afternoons and calls me sometimes at 1:30 AM.... and just expects me to be awake! They need us for sure! My grandpap's nickname for my mom was "Sally Anne". She has a really unusual first name.  I have a wonderful husband! 
  Brenda Jeanne


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, Brenda Jeanne--

I'm almost 55 too, when's your birthday?

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> I have a wonderful husband!


Teacher...Brenda just told a lie.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Why, do you know her husband?  

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Uhh Ooh...Looks like I may be having to clap the erasers after school and washing the desks.
All DH's on these boards are WONDERFUL; why we wouldn't call them *D*H if they weren't. Mine is a DDH hubby. He puts up with puppy he didn't want; who drove us crazy tonight.  Brenda knows that I am a prankster. Right Brenda?...yoooo hoo? Brenda...oops...ummm...Hey Brenda...Brend...Bren...B... 

Brenda: Seriously, who is the beauty in your Avatar? ADORABLE!!! The pup looks a bit like my Mia (who thank God, just fell asleep...she was way too feisty tonight).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> My hobbies (obviously reading) these boards, Scrabble, crochet, stained glass, cooking, cake decorating (sometimes) and the BEACH/boating...love the beach and reading on the beach.


Aren't you forgetting something? Someone? _Two_ someones?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My husband is wonderful (most of the time), but I never refer to him as DH....but he's still a keeper.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Why Susan...who could ever forget you?  Just because you don't care for my two other friends, Marge and Rita; doesn't mean that I hold it against you...lol.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I just meant that you had left them out of your "favorite things" listing...  it seemed, er, out of character.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan:
(Oh that)...well to be honest...I reveal very little about my "two things"  this thread is the most personal I've gotten since joining the boards.  I'm so protective that I hardly include them in the mix.  I pulled an all out nutty on DD once, because she had posted where she works on the web.  I freaked out because I thought someone would be waiting for her in the dark parking lot when she got out.  I (behind her back) called her manager and asked that when they leave the building, they do so in pairs.  If you'll notice, I've only been sjc all this time (until now).


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I can understand about having a little healthy paranoia... I mean, some of us feel as though we know each other, but it's easy to forget that there could also be hundreds of lurking KB members (and non-member lurkers) and perhaps not all of them are Nice People. I share personal info with those I "know" here in emails or PM's, but I've never _posted_ my last name or DD's first name or anything else identifying me to strangers.

BUT I think maybe we're having a misunderstanding... the "two things" I was teasing you about were just your pals M&R... nothing else.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I posted about M & R...but I don't want to come off as the class drunk...lol.

Where is BKay...we know who the shy class mate is going to be.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> My husband is wonderful (most of the time), but I never refer to him as DH....but he's still a keeper.


It's odd: I remember very little about my pre-DH days other than playing with my brother and my cousins...I guess my life didn't *really* start until I met him; and my sister was only two...she's now 33.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> I posted about M & R...but I don't want to come off as the class drunk...lol.


Not at all. Think of it as being the life of the party. Or, like at Club Med, the G.O. to inspire everyone else.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan:  Did you see the movie Time Traveler's Wife?  I'm watching it now.  It's taking me all night...I'm on the boards and my 3rd load of laundry in between.  So far a good movie...about 2/3rds the way through...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi, it's me the "shy one" (however my friends wouldn't say so)!  I have been reading all the posts and Susan & sjc seems like you know each other and now that you have stated your ages I am feeling a bit like the "older woman", I am 59.  I have two DD's and 5 GC, 4 girls & a boy.  My husband died two years ago after battling cancer for 3 years, I had never lived alone until then, I now have a small dog named Murphy who is my best buddy and keeps me company.  I'm am looking forward to this quilting class and getting to know all of you better.  By the way my name is Brenda too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nope, haven't seen it, haven't read the book either.  From the reviews, I gathered it was fairly depressing, and so it hasn't made it onto the TBR list.  Not yet, at least.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Brenda-Kay, 5 grandkids, wow, how lucky!  Good thing you're in this class so that eventually you can provide them all with heirloom quilts.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow...this makes things easy...3 B's:  Brenda Brenda Betsy...Bibbity Bobbity Boo
I'm so sorry that you are recently widowed.  My mother in law lost Dad 5 years ago to cancer (pancreatic) as well:  I only WISH she would get herself a Murphy.  I got me a Mia...and there is nothing better than the loyalty of a four legged friend.  

Don't feel old you only have 12 years on me...and like I said; I feel like 97 some days.  Class should be fun.  From being on the boards for so long, I feel like I know people...like Susan. (She's the class troublemaker...but don't tell her I told you)


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I won't lie and say that it has been easy because it hasn't but DD's, GK's & Murphy have been a big help.  I didn't get Murphy until 2 1/2 months after DH died and my youngest DD & 2 kids moved back home, I didn't want to be alone in the house and getting Murphy has been a Godsend.

I do feel at home here on the boards, I've been here since December 2008 and this is the first and only forum I have ever joined.

Your secret is safe with me (I won't tell Susan).

Brenda Jeanne, I think it is going to be up to us to help Betsy keep this class on track and not let these two get to out of hand.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Troublemaker? _Moi??_ No way.... I'm much too scared of the teacher.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan...I would be very scared.  I've heard she's got a stash of rulers; because for some odd reason, hers keep breaking.


----------



## leslieray (Mar 16, 2010)

Oh my, I also thought this was a photograph of her back porch! This is amazing work, Betsy!


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

leslieray said:


> Oh my, I also thought this was a photograph of her back porch! This is amazing work, Betsy!


Isn't it just incredible? Talented. I'm jealous; and lucky to be getting such a great teacher. I can't even make a joke; because her work is so impressive.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc said:


> Susan...I would be very scared. I've heard she's got a stash of rulers; because for some odd reason, hers keep breaking.


Actually I do have a stash of rulers....love buying rulers....



leslieray said:


> Oh my, I also thought this was a photograph of her back porch! This is amazing work, Betsy!


Thanks, Leslieray!

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

When is yours?  The sweet little girl is my grandaughter . She loves my 8 month old Shih Tzu. His name is Kal-El..... is anyone familiar with the show "Smallville", where superman was a teen? His Kryptonian name is Kal-El. He was supposed to be my dog( I paid for him and picked him up at the airport) however, he loves my husband the best! He give him treats and bites of his food. He thinks it's cute how he moans and groans begging for food. We almost lost him a couple months ago, he got Parvo Virus, thank the Lord, and our Vet., he survived. I am sorry about your husband  Brenda Kay. My first husband died in an auto accident when our son was 3. Are you daughters living close to you? These dogs are so loving and sweet. How old is you dog?
 Brenda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cute pic!!!

My birthday isn't until May 31.  I'm MUCH younger than you are, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Brenda Jeanne, my daughters both are about 15 minutes from me and I see them frequently.  Murphy is about 3-3 1/2 yrs old.  I don't know exactly because I got him from a post on Craigs List.  I have posted a picture of him on the pet thread here on the boards.  Your Avatar is precious.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

A. Love the name Chloe and yours is a DOLL!!!  (Though, I certainly can wait for grand kids!!)
B. Love Shihtzus (Mia is a Lhasa; very similar)
C. Both Brendas...I am sorry for both losses...however I am grateful that you both have found these boards.  We are like a family.  No need to be shy with us.  Glad you have pets, children etc...to help fill the void.

Betsy:  You and my DD share the same birthday...she will be 22...Must be a thing; you are both very, very artistic.  I don't know if you remember the thread in which I posted her Harry Potter and gang drawing; but it was amazing.  She gave it to a 50-something mentally challenged co-worker as a gift.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc...  being waterlogged and all, are you going to be able to quilt, or do you have your hands too full dealing with the damage there?


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

The sewing machine didn't get wet...Thank God.  Fabrics did but no big deal.  Our mall is on the front page of the paper today; under water up to the roof.  The sewerage treatment plant is buried.  This is going to take a lot of time and money.  

I should be fine with the class...HOPEFULLY the fabric and supply store will re-open within the next few days. That area is pretty flooded.  If not I'll have to order supplies on line...we'll see what happens over the next couple of days.  THANKS for thinking of me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sjc, it's definitely going to be a class where it will be easy to work at your own pace...so if you're still willing to go on, it should be fine!

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

SJC, I am glad to hear you are going to quilt with us! The internet is thankfully always available for almost anything. Did you have damage to your furnace or cars?
  Brenda J.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

sjc, hang in there, I've been thinking of you and hoping the best for you and everyone in the NE.  Glad to hear that you are still planning to do the class with us, I am on pins and needles waiting for it to begin.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Shi_ Shi_ Shi_  We got all the water out (9 inches) last night...Came home from work just a bit ago 6.5 more today...I could scream.


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I have a few quilts that my grandma left me.  Will always cherish them.


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Angelad, I agree quilts made by relatives are something special to hang on to. It's amazing to think how some of them were totally made by hand and cut without our modern tools.
  Brenda J.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Did you have damage to your furnace or cars?


Cars No
Furnace...Waiting until late tonight to turn back on...
































THE *SADDEST* PART for Me: Drying out the Photos 6 Tables worth
Here are a couple; you get the *"picture"* pun intended
















*I consider myself lucky*...many lost everything. It's going to take a very long time
for RI to straighten out. One bridge is about to collapse as well; they are watching


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

sjc said:


> [
> b]I consider myself lucky[/b]...many lost everything. It's going to take a very long time
> for RI to straighten out. One bridge is about to collapse as well; they are watching


What a great attitude. I know it is still going to be a PITA to get cleaned up, I think of you every time I see the news. At least your pictures look like the flood water is clean rain water and not muddy river/ground water or coming up from the sewers. If you don't have to get an extra layer of mud off of everything, it is a blessing. You are still in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> crebel


Thanks. I thought the same thing...it's not filthy water. That would have been so much worse!! 
The funny thing is I just went to the local warehouse (BJ's) and stocked up on paper toweling, toilet paper, napkins, paper cups & plates...GONE!! Couldn't have happened before I shopped. Oh Well...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> I should be fine with the class...HOPEFULLY the fabric and supply store will re-open within the next few days. That area is pretty flooded. If not I'll have to order supplies on line...we'll see what happens over the next couple of days. THANKS for thinking of me.


I know you have bigger problems right now, but if you can't get to a fabric store I'll mail you what you need for the class. I'm assuming that we'll need fairly small cuts of fabrics, and that may not be easy to do online... (then again, I've never ordered fabric online, so what do I know).


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> but if you can't get to a fabric store I'll mail you what you need for the class.


That is about one of the nicest things anyone has ever offered. You humble me. We really are a family on these boards and definitely have each others backs. THANKS for the offer...so sweet. I've come to rely on our friendship. Brenda was right; we really have become friends. I'm hoping that I can get to the fabric store next week. I got their mailer yesterday, but their locale is in a wishy washy flood area right now. We'll see...3 days of upcoming sunshine my help a lot!! I'll keep you posted.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Ladies, I have been having issues with posting pictures on the Yahoo group site and need some help.  Please check out my email and see if you can help me, please.  (I need a lot of help) lol


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Be sure you go to http://groups.yahoo.com/group/kbquiltclub/ and log in. Then Photos will be on the left side of the page and you will be able to create an album and then add photos. Let me know if you have any the problems!

Betsy


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks Betsy, I just uploaded my pictures (with Brenda J.'s help) and I hope you like my selection.  I was able to get everything at the Joann's store and everything was 40-50% off!  Yay!  I have purchased all new supplies so that everything should be sharp and easy to use, they even had a Fiskars 3 piece quilting set (mat, cutter & ruler) all nice sized, that was 50% off.  The fabric selection was a bit more difficult than I expected and I did break down and asked for help but ended up picking my own choices.  I am now very excited to get started.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm really looking forward to picking my fabrics today!  I want to go while the other supplies are still on sale...  I thought I had everything, but my cutting mat is smaller than Professor Betsy wants it to be, so I suppose I should look at larger ones...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you want to try using the smaller one, since you already have it, that's ok.  It's just difficult to cut yardage....if you're working with smaller pieces, the smaller one will be ok.

Betsy


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

I saw quilts mentioned and enjoyed reading this thread. It sounds like y'all are already having a great time. I'm a quilter too, although I haven't done anything lately. I wanted to share a few pics though, not many quilters out my way.

This quilt I now consider a study in the varying colorfastness of fabric. This was a block exchange quilt. You can really see how some blacks hold up and others don't! It's also been hanging in indirect desert sunlight for too long. I still love this quilt though. My best(?) compliment was a person who essentially told me I was lying when I told him I had in fact done those quilting stitches by hand!









This is made from 10" squares I got on vacation in Hawaii.
















I did this as a sample for a gifted/talented class I was teaching at my school.

I did this in a techniques class, just needs a border.








It's only been six years, why can't I finish it?








One more. Just a nice summer quilt.

Thanks for letting me share. Enjoy your class!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice quilts, thanks for sharing them with us!  We'll be sure to ace a show and tell when we get done!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> If you want to try using the smaller one, since you already have it, that's ok. It's just difficult to cut yardage....if you're working with smaller pieces, the smaller one will be ok.
> 
> Betsy


Too late! 

I splurged on that Fiskars intro set, since everything in it was bigger and better than what I had.  

And I got TWO sets of fabrics. I'll take pics and post 'em over in "class" tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

drenfrow:  Gorgeous!! (and the adorable pup too!!)

SUSAN:  Sounds like we got the same kit.  
My biggest problem, was I picked out fabric in a set of three like Betsy said; but I did it multiple times


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Right.  For practice.  Or, you know, just to make sure you got it right.  

Actually, I went shopping with my mom.  She sews (taught me how, way back when) but has also never quilted.  I was explaining about this class to her, and sharing the sum total of my knowledge of how to choose quilting fabrics (which took about one minute).  She immediately took to it and started helping me choose...  but she said she didn't want to get into learning to quilt herself....  so I suggested that she should go ahead and pick a set of three that she liked best, and I'd do the same project for her.  Thing is, combining fabrics for quilting is so different from combining them for clothing that it was like a new game for both of us.  We had fun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Awwww...treasure the time with your Mom.  Glad you enjoyed your time together.  After class, you can teach her!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> After class, you can teach her!!


That would be.... interesting. My mother is the kind of person who does not read directions, and somehow makes things work sort of haphazardly... she and I can use the same pattern for a dress for DD, and they come out completely different, because ONE of us actually read the directions.  This means that she can cook wonderfully but the baking gene _totally_ skipped her... it means she has a spectacular garden that the entire neighborhood comments on, but doesn't know what species any of her flowers are.... so, she'd most likely just roll her eyes at the concept of precision piecing.

You've probably figured out that in some ways I don't take after her.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> You've probably figured out that in some ways I don't take after her. Grin


What gal hasn't said: "When I grow up; I'm not going to be anything like my mother." You just stuck to your guns!!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

sjc said:


> What gal hasn't said: "When I grow up; I'm not going to be anything like my mother." You just stuck to your guns!!


Only in some respects.


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

Darn, I read this thread way too late.  Maybe I can join when (and if) you do a hand-saw quilt class.  

Anyway, your quilts are beyond breathtaking, Betsy!!  You are a true artist!!


----------



## F1Wild (Jun 15, 2009)

drenfrow said:


> I saw quilts mentioned and enjoyed reading this thread. It sounds like y'all are already having a great time. I'm a quilter too, although I haven't done anything lately. I wanted to share a few pics though, not many quilters out my way.
> 
> This quilt I now consider a study in the varying colorfastness of fabric. This was a block exchange quilt. You can really see how some blacks hold up and others don't! It's also been hanging in indirect desert sunlight for too long. I still love this quilt though. My best(?) compliment was a person who essentially told me I was lying when I told him I had in fact done those quilting stitches by hand!
> 
> ...


Awesome, awesome quilts!! Your sunrise/sunset one reminds me of the spectacular ones we have over the mountains here in Arizona!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> That would be.... interesting. My mother is the kind of person who does not read directions, and somehow makes things work sort of haphazardly... she and I can use the same pattern for a dress for DD, and they come out completely different, because ONE of us actually read the directions.  This means that she can cook wonderfully but the baking gene _totally_ skipped her... it means she has a spectacular garden that the entire neighborhood comments on, but doesn't know what species any of her flowers are.... so, she'd most likely just roll her eyes at the concept of precision piecing.
> 
> You've probably figured out that in some ways I don't take after her.


She sounds like an art quilter. They don't need no stinkin' rules!  We'll take on art quilting in a later club.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

F1Wild said:


> Darn, I read this thread way too late. Maybe I can join when (and if) you do a hand-saw quilt class.
> 
> Anyway, your quilts are beyond breathtaking, Betsy!! You are a true artist!!


Just to be clear, the recent pictures are by drenfrow! And if I do a hand-sewn quilting class, I'll announce it here. Let's see how this one goes!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> She sounds like an art quilter. They don't need no stinkin' rules!  We'll take on art quilting in a later club.
> 
> Betsy


When next I go over to their house, I'm going to show her your website... who knows, maybe she'll catch the bug.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

> Let's see how this one goes!


   *!!!*


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi ladies, I made the mistake of going to Joann's again today, I still needed to get the pressure foot on the supply list.  While there I wandered over to the fabrics and started looking at more fabric.  I found a main fabric that I love and was able to find 3 corresponding fabrics to go with.  I also picked up two bundles of fabric that I think are beautiful.  I will post pictures on the Yahoo site when I get a chance.  This fabric picking is a bit addictive and a lot of fun.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

B-Kay:  Sounds like someone else has been bitten by the fabric bug. 
I was there for nearly 2 hours...I actually put some back and I still ended up with a bunch.  It is addictive.  Betsy, the fellow enabler; is probably enjoying every minute of it...We have her in "stitches"...lol.

Can't wait to see your new selections/though, I liked what you had already.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I found a main fabric that I love and was able to find 3 corresponding fabrics to go with.


Wait, did I misread that supply list? I thought we were supposed to get three coordinating fabrics, not four.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

3 is correct.
I bought 18 because I am an overzealous, indecisive fool.  I will divide 18 by three and make 6 projects.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Susan, I know that 3 is the correct amount of fabric required on Professor Betsy's list but I couldn't choose between them and thought that when I post their pictures maybe Betsy might give me some tips on which 3 would be best.  I also was trying to see if there was any other fabric I liked better than what I already had and besides the fabric was still on sale. 

The bundles were just there and I couldn't resist.  I really hope that I will be inspired to make something out of all of this fabric.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

You know:  I could have gone to the credenza in my garage and used fabric from there.  I have tons of it. (I'm sure plenty of it is 100% cotton) BUT nooooooooooooo; I couldn't do that.  It wouldn't be any fun.   
Soon, 15 more (I'm using 3) will be going into those double doors to join the rest!!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Maybe you will be inspired to make something with all that fabric after taking this class.  But I have to admit that the thrill of the search is pretty hard to resist.  I bet that Betsy is having a good laugh over this development, I know that I find it pretty amusing.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am sure we are tickling Betsy's funny bone; without a doubt. Right professor Betsy?

I'm positive that the SEAM RIPPER is going to be _my_ most used tool. She forgot to list Bandaids...


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

^^^ I am ROTFL!  Can just see it now "Professor Betsy, I really can't complete today's assignment as I have Bandaids on all 10 fingers, it's that darn SEAM RIPPER, it doesn't seem to know where the threads are".


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)




----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> I also was trying to see if there was any other fabric I liked better than what I already had and besides the fabric was still on sale.
> The bundles were just there and I couldn't resist. I really hope that I will be inspired to make something out of all of this fabric.


Believe me, I can relate to all of that...


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

Only 5 more days!  I am so looking forward to this class!  I too have some more colors that match my main fabric, I just need to charge my camera and take some more pictures. Susan where's you photo album? 
  Brenda J.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

B-Kay 1325 said:


> ^^^ I am ROTFL! Can just see it now "Professor Betsy, I really can't complete today's assignment as I have Bandaids on all 10 fingers, it's that darn SEAM RIPPER, it doesn't seem to know where the threads are".


You must have read the course synopsis for my friend Lynda's and my class "Rotary Cutting for the Blind."


And I completely understand buying multiple choices for fabrics.... 

More stuff will be posted on the Yahoo site today, including your first "pre lesson." (This afternoon, don't check yet!) Looking forward to everything getting started, and I'm nervous, too!

Sorry I haven't been reading the thread--it's been a busy week off and on KindleBoards...y'all have NO idea what goes on behind the scenes...what you see in the threads is just the tip of the iceberg. <mops sweat off brow>

Betsy


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

I give you credit for being a moderator.... I am sure it gets quite "testy" at times.  I am "busy" this morning, my 8 yr old missed the bus( we just dropped her off), my 10 yr old forgot her folder with "important"  pictures of herself and information she wrote  to begin her autobiography. 
So.... after I put my grandaughter on the Headstart bus, I will take the folder to school. (the girls go to different schools... the 10 yr old is on the autism spectrum). Thankfully, our 12 year old son managed to make it out the door on time with his lunch a little after 7AM. The dog is soaked because we are getting a nice April rain shower. It's never dull here!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, compared to people with kids, I am not busy  but I'm also not so good anymore at multi-tasking, so  I count myself lucky if I get one or two things done a day.

Have a great day!

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Better than my day:  Picking Ma up in 15 min to spend the day at the hosp.  Running more tests re: her cancer.  Scans (drink the yucky stuff) and bone density.  Fun.
Glass half full...

Can't wait for class.  Thanks for all you do Prof. Betsy.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a quilt! I didn't make it, though. When I was 8 or so, my grandma gave me a bunch of pieces of white fabric, some fabric markers, and told me to draw. She also traced over some drawings I made when I was 4 or 5, then took all the pieces and made a quilt out of them. I still have the quilt today and I love having something that's so personal and makes me remember what my life was all about when I was 4-9. It's a great idea for a present if any of you quilters have kids or grandkids!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It is a great idea!  You can also scan in kid's pictures, print them out on fabric using your inkjet printer, and then quilt them!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

kdawna said:


> Only 5 more days! I am so looking forward to this class! I too have some more colors that match my main fabric, I just need to charge my camera and take some more pictures. Susan where's you photo album?
> Brenda J.


It's been a busy week! Sorry. Lots of stuff to do this past week, and a bunch of things got postponed. I'll get the pics up soon.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi everyone, I just wanted to let you know that I'm here too.  Hasn't been much happening for the class lately so not much more to post right now.  I still have to post the pictures of the second batch of fabric I purchased but I think I will still use the original fabric that I have already posted.  Getting very excited to begin the class.  Betsy, I don't think you need to be nervous, we're all novices and don't have any preconceived ideas, so whatever you tell us will be just fine.
Susan, I am eagerly waiting for you to post your fabric, I love the different ideas we all have come up with for our projects.
Brenda K.


----------



## Merry (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm a quilter and just joined this thread.  I've made over 150 quilts, most were given away, raffled off, and a few even got sold (very few).  

My last 3 quilts were made for family - my nephew and his girlfriend had a set of twins, and his ex-wife also had a baby (not his).  However, nephew and the ex share a daughter, so all three babies are the little girl's brothers - so she drew pictures on squares of fabric, my sister embroidered over the pictures and I made them into quilts.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merry,

welcome to KindleBoards, it's great to meet another quilter!

If you have any pics of your quilts, we'd love to see them!  As you can see from this thread, we've started a class (limited edition).

Betsy


----------



## Merry (Apr 26, 2010)

This is one of the few quilts I've made that I own. I got the patterns from Marcia Hohn's QuitersCache site. The quilt has a great story. I just wanted to make the center God's Eye to see what it looked like. I ran out of the teal fabric that made the points. Then I decided to make some blocks to go around it. I ran out of the black and the Bali fabric. As I was finishing up the last Friday The Thirteenth block, I ran out of the orange/gold fabric. I had enough for sashings, but not enough to finish the little squares. I pieced together a tiny scrap on the floor and made that last little block just big enough. After I had it all together, quilted and sashed...a friend noticed the mistake in the God's Eye! ACK! However, Marcia Hohn mentioned if I placed it properly, the God's Eye points to Heaven.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

Merry, very pretty quilt.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Merry said:


>


Great quilt and story! I always tell my students to not point out their mistakes, as no one else will see them. 

Betsy


----------



## Merry (Apr 26, 2010)

A bunch of the quilts I've made for others are posted here:

http://community.webshots.com/user/merrystahel

There are several albums, have fun looking.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Wow, I had to go back 10 pages to find this thread!  I'm just nosey and want to know how the quilting class is going.  Any pictures of works in progress or finished for the rest of us untalented folks to see?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The quilting class has had to wait for me to finish designing it.  I got a little  behind in my work, and then got sick.  We should get going this week!  

Betsy


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Ah, I knew you hadn't been feeling well.  I'm glad you are better and know you guys will have fun when you get started!  Keep us posted on the progress!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We're having fun looking at our fabrics and second-guessing our choices.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Quilting?  Fabric! (like the tea, and accessories boards weren't enough trouble makers).  I DO NOT HAVE A FABRIC PROBLEM, nope, no problem at all with the yards of fabric oganized by color, ironed and folded into uniform size and marked with length. (I am not really organized, just couldn't find something one night and got carried away).  Then there is the large storage boxes with bataks, fat quarters, large scraps and small scraps.  You never know when you might need just that shade of blue for a 2x2 sq.  Really, you don't.  

Nope, I don't have a problem at all.  Now does my family have a problem with my fabric and sewing stuff?  Well, that is a different question.  

(and it isn't a seam ripper, it is an un-sewer)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

TLM said:


> I DO NOT HAVE A FABRIC PROBLEM, nope, no problem at all with the yards of fabric oganized by color, ironed and folded into uniform size and marked with length.


I'd agree that you don't have a fabric problem. I'd even bet that there are people here who have at least as much of it as you do. But you _might_ have a problem with being... well... over-organized? 


Spoiler



(Or maybe I'm just envious 'cause mine's only sorted by fabric type...)


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

It's not a seam ripper TLM, it's for frogsewing... (ribbit rippit ribbit)

I shipped about 45 lbs of fat quarters to my grandmother's house since I would be spending the summer here helping to care for her. what is one of the first things I did once I got here and opened the boxes? I bought 12x12x3 clear plastic cases, (the kind used by scrapbookers for their paper) and color-organized all of those fat quarters after folding them into 6x3 little bundles and turning them on edge so I can see all of them. 

Fabric is never a problem, it is textile therapy.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh, no way do I have even a fraction of a serious fabric collector.  I just have a good start.    I have only been quilting about 5 years.  And being over organized is not how anyone who knows me would ever describe me.  I just got frustrated one night and went a little overboard looking for something.  Found out that I had bought the same fabric 3 different time.  Opps, guess I really liked that one.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hahaha.. I have done that... It's how I ended up with about 6 yards of one fabric, when I only wanted 2...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Bumping this a little for 2 reasons:
1 See how the class is going?
2. I found out today, that Superior Threads has a YouTube Channel and have been watching the various videos on their products. It's interesting to find out how they use their products.
http://www.youtube.com/user/SuperiorThreads#p/u/17/MrwVm2szSfw


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Class got delayed 'cause the teacher is having issues with the class instructions, but we're almost there, honest.  I didn't expect it to be like writing a book.

Thanks for the YouTube videos.

Betsy


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Aww...Betsy:  Don't let the quilt instruction get to you.  We don't mind waiting; don't pressure yourself.  It can't be an easy task.  I'm sure the others don't mind waiting.  This is a huge undertaking on your part...please don't feel like you have your back to the wall.  We understand.  Take your time even if it takes until the Fall.  I'm sure the others will agree.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Second that.  No hurry, Betsy...  please don't feel pressured.


----------

